# ND REFUGES OFFER LATE UPLAND BIRD HUNTS



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

REFUGES OFFER LATE UPLAND BIRD HUNTS

Ten National Wildlife Refuges in North Dakota will open all or portions of
their lands on Monday, Nov. 26 for late upland bird hunting seasons.
Hunters may take Hungarian partridge, sharp-tailed grouse and pheasant in
most of these late hunts, but some refuges hold a pheasant-only season and
another offers a season for the other two species. The late opening date
follows the closure of the stateâ€™s deer gun season and the departure of
most waterfowl.

Hunters are not allowed to use or possess lead shot while hunting on a
Refuge, and must follow all state regulations including those on bag
limits. In many cases, upland bird hunters will use the same areas as
muzzleloader and archery deer hunters. The upland bird season closes Jan.
6, 2008.

The Refuges and their locations, species included, outlook and phone
numbers:

- Arrowwood NWR, Pingree, ND Pheasant, grouse and partridge. Fair
numbers of pheasants, a very good grouse population, but very few
partridge. Good cover. Hunters must park at the Refuge boundary and walk
in. The headquarters area is closed. Information is available at
headquarters and in a kiosk at the start of the auto tour route, just east
of the headquarters turnoff. 701-285-3341.

- Audubon NWR, Coleharbor, ND Pheasant, grouse and partridge.
Excellent pheasant numbers, but grouse and partridge are spotty. Park at
one of the five parking areas along the Refuge boundary. Three closed
areas. Consult information sheets and maps, available at headquarters and
parking lot kiosks. 701-442-5474.

- Des Lacs NWR, Kenmare, ND Pheasant, grouse and partridge. Fair to
good numbers of pheasants in some areas. Good numbers of grouse and fair
partridge population. Maps showing the closed area are available at Refuge
headquarters. 701-385-4046.

- Lake Alice NWR, Penn, ND Pheasant only. A few have been seen around
the area, but the Refuge is almost totally under water and opportunities
will be limited. 701-662-8611.

- Lake Zahl NWR, Zahl, ND Pheasant, grouse and partridge. Good
numbers of pheasants. Better than average grouse numbers. Spotty for
partridge. Walk-in only. Tear sheets and maps are available at a kiosk on
the Refuge, at the Zahl elevator, the Crosby offices of the U.S. Fish and
Wildlife Service, and online at http://lostwood.fws.gov/crb.htm
701-965-6488.

- Long Lake NWR, Moffit, ND Pheasant, grouse and partridge. Good
numbers of pheasants, grouse population is average, but only a few
scattered groups of partridge. Good cover. Portions of the Refuge near
headquarters are closed. Hunters should stop and get a map and leaflet.
701-387-4397.

- Lostwood NWR, Stanley, ND Grouse and partridge. Good numbers of
grouse. More partridge than last year, but probably not huntable numbers.
Hunters must park at the Refuge boundary. Headquarters area is closed.
Maps and leaflets are available at Refuge headquarters. 701-848-2722.

- J. Clark Salyer NWR, Upham, ND Pheasant, grouse and partridge.
More pheasants than usual, grouse populations are up, but partridge numbers
remain low. Headquarters area is closed. Maps and leaflets can be found
at headquarters. 701-768-2548.

- Tewaukon NWR, Cayuga, ND Pheasant only. Both the Tewaukon unit and
the Sprague Lake unit are open. Outlook is good, but not as good as last
year. Hunters must walk in. The area near the office/visitor center is
closed. Maps and leaflets are available at headquarters and at kiosks in
various locations around the two units. 701-724-3598.

- Upper Souris NWR, Foxholm, ND Pheasant, grouse and partridge. The
area from Lake Darling Dam to Carter Dam reopens. The portion of Refuge
lands north of Carter Dam remains open. Refuge lands south of Lake Darling
Dam remain closed. The outlook for pheasant and grouse is very good, and
the partridge population has improved. Hunters must walk in. Maps and
brochures are available outside headquarters, at the information pull-off
just southwest of Lake Darling Dam, and at the Mouse River County Park.
701-468-5467.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Arrowwood is absolutely loaded with grouse if anybody is into that. Not unusual to see dozens of them in the ditch right along the fence.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Remember Steel Shot Only


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

tewaukon was low on birds, but it appears that the hunter population is at an all time high.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Scraper, I second that.

Went there monday Morning done in a few minutes, but there were hunter's everywhere. Driving down the county road there were dogs running across the road and all. MAN it was a zoo.

Saw quite a few birds, but prolly more hunters.  At LEAST 2 trucks in every approach. 

I thought we would have it to ourselves all week. I don't even think I will go back. Ohhh and my father was down there hunting, at least he thought I was. Passed them while they were hunting going about 50. When I came back he chewed me out saying I was flying down the road. Posted speed on the road was 55. 
I looked at his plate. "BLUE" and just walked away, steaming.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

I hunted Tewaukon on Monday. It has become an annual event for me, I think this is the sixth or seventh year in a row I have hunted there on the opener (day after deer season closes). We got our birds but it took us longer than usual. I have seen more hunters and I have seen less - less when it is cold and snowy. 
The warden checked us on the road on our long walk back. I asked him if it was legal to leave the access before shooting hours and he said no. Wished I would have known that when I was in the access; 3 bozos from MN walked out 20 minutes before legal time and staked out "their spot". I would have called them in and they would have had a nice surprise waiting for them. 
I have to agree that the roosters were not as plentiful as some years. The rains this spring must of did a number on some of the nests. I will be there next year; I kinda enjoy that one day of "combat" hunting. It reminds me of why I moved to ND several years ago. Kinda makes me appreciate how great it is to live where so few people live and most of the ones who do are really nice folks.


----------

